# for sale: 40k Eldar Army, 2nd ED.



## ironbovin (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm selling off a nice and complete eldar army. It contains pretty much every entry of the codex, except what did not exist in previous versions (wave serpents, for example...). if interested, contact me at:

leboeufj AT anrad DOT com


Go to my blog for complete listing and pictures:

http://ironbovinsmarket.blogspot.com/2011/11/eldar-army-40k-2nd-edition.html

thanks!


----------



## hauk119 (Oct 10, 2011)

:shok: Now I really want it. stupid wallet... it wont let me.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Would you piece it out?


----------



## ironbovin (Nov 2, 2011)

I would be open to sell only sizable chunks of the army, all the harlequins, for example. 

If I can't sell the army as a whole, I will chop it off into small lots (like each pictures on my blog), but for the momment, I want to sell big chunks only.

and, whatever happen, you can always make me an offer, that at least is completely free!


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

would you be willing to sell say the banshees, dark reapers, striking scorpions, wraithguard and swooping hawks as one unit as i am interested in all of those..


----------



## ironbovin (Nov 2, 2011)

Like I said, make me an offer(via Private message), but keep in mind that a deal like that one would leave me with quite an unsellable lot.


----------



## ironbovin (Nov 2, 2011)

Now selling the army piece by piece.


----------



## ironbovin (Nov 2, 2011)

Last call on these, going to ebay soon.

http://ironbovinsmarket.blogspot.com/2011/11/eldar-army-40k-2nd-edition.html


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry man, you're a complete unknown here... you'll find few people willing to risk sending cash to someone who is, lets be fair, a complete stranger in expectation of models in return.
You may have a lot more interest here if you do put your stuff up on eBay: that way people will have confidence that they'll either get the models or havea way of getting their money back (there have been too many "take the money and run" dickheads recently).


----------



## ironbovin (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, it seems to be a problem, I had a few P-mails telling me exactly that already...

What I would be ready to do (and in fact, I did it already for the fire prism), with no problem at all, is to make the deal here, and then post it on ebay with a "buy me now" option. This way, people can haggle for multiple lots purchased here and then buy it with confidence on Ebay... 

it always sucks to be a noob somewhere...


----------



## ironbovin (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, I followed this advice and posted every item on Ebay.

Go have a look!

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/leboeufj/m.h...181&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------

